# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Silja Symphony

## chrb

Prosfata taxidepsa me to parapano ploio , gia ayto kano kai to neo thema.1) H eisodos ton epibaton den egine apo ton katapelth alla apo eisodo sti banda tou ploiou.Otan protobaineis sto ploio antikrizeis ena megalo xoro me ipsos 5 katastromata.Einai san pezodromos kai iparxoun kafeteries , katastimata ktl.2) Oi kampines den exoun kati prototipo na deixoun alla einai se teleia katastasi. An ena tetio ploio erxotan stin Ellada pisteuo parolo pou einai tou 1991 8a mporouse na diekdikisei ena megalo meridio ths agoras se opoia grammi kai an pigaine.

----------


## hsw

δύο φωτογραφίες του Silja Symphony από την Καθαρά Δευτέρα του 2005 στην Στοκχόλμη

----------


## BULKERMAN

τωρα αυτο το λεει κανεις πλοιο η μπαουλο??? :Confused:  ιδου το ερωτημα!!

----------


## Apostolos

Που ειναι η πλώρη οέο???

Μην την δεί ο σχεδιαστής της ΑΝΕΚ γιατι στο επόμενο Γιαπωνέζικο θα κάνει το ίδιο!

----------


## esperos

Και  όμως,  κάποτε   θα  φτιάχναμε  με  τέτοια  πλώρη  τον  συγχωρεμένο  τον  ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟ  ως  SEA VENTURE!

----------


## starce

Exo taksidepsi me to Silja Simphony to 1991 apo Stockholm gia Helsinki. Molis mpika na po poy vrethika se Shopping Center. H politiki aftes eteries inai na poylisune duty free kai o kosmos na pernai kala. Sth voria Evropi h perisoteri pernoyne to plio gia na disaskevasune 2 nihtes.

----------


## aegina

Einai apo ta megalytera ferry tou kosmou auto kai to adelfo tou SILJA SERENADE as to doume etsi... :Very Happy:

----------


## SteliosK

Mία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Silja Symphony από τη σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook.

Silja Symphony.jpg

Tallink Silja International

----------


## seajets

Η ίδια εταιρία (tallink) δεν είχε αγοράσει και κάποια SUPERFAST(τα 7 και 8 νομίζω);

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η ίδια εταιρία (tallink) δεν είχε αγοράσει και κάποια SUPERFAST(τα 7 και 8 νομίζω);


Η TALLINK έχει αγοράσει τα 7, 8 και το 9, τα δυο πρώτα ναυλωμένα στην STENA, και το τρίτο στην MARINE ATLANTIC στον Καναδά.

----------

